# Zebra Spiny Eel (Macrognathus zebrinus)?? INFO ??



## Jago (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen some Zebra Spiny Eels for sale and really want to purchase some and would like to find out as much information as possible before getting them. I am a bit worried that some of my convict cichlids will bully them or even my Oscar eating them but saying that i think he's a little small as yet, but any info would be a great help.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Zebra spiny eel... a definite no no with convict cichlids, and I wouldn't suggest them with an oscar over about 4 inches as they would likely become food for it, too. 

Zebra spiny eels need a sand substrate and spend most of their time buried in the sand with just their heads sticking out. Convicts would suck them out of the sand quickly and eat them, larger oscars also very likely same thing. The cichlids do better with a gravel substrate due to their need to dig & rearrange their tanks often, especially when spawning. 

The zebra spiny eels also require live food... live brine shrimp, live black worms, tubifex worms, live feeder fish (guppies), mosquito larvae, etc. Very few zebra spiny eels will eat if the food is not live.

These eels average about 5 - 6 inches when full grown, but are known to disappear into the substrate for up to weeks at a time. They are not a real "exciting" fish when it comes to viewing. They do well in a heavily planted tank (also not conducive to those cichlid species) and are peaceful enough to keep in many community tanks, provided their tank mates are too big to eat and don't pick on them. They're cool fish but not a good mix with oscars and convicts.

I hope that helped...


----------



## Jago (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for the insight, I am setting up a planted tank with some spotted climbing perch in the near future and from what you have told me they would suit that tank a lot better having many plants as cover.


----------

